# Lyft Driver Mode Miles Deduction



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

You know how our Lyft tax information shows Driver Mode Miles. Are the miles that we are online but not have accepted a trip (waiting for a ping and online) included in Driver Mode Miles? I am asking because if it is, I won't make a log in sheet.


----------



## vbouie (Feb 24, 2017)

I doubt it. It's best to keep your own log sheet. From the time you crank your car and turn on your app until you park it after the day is done is your miles you claim on your taxes.


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

vbouie said:


> I doubt it. It's best to keep your own log sheet. From the time you crank your car and turn on your app until you park it after the day is done is your miles you claim on your taxes.


Check this out.


----------



## mjyousse (Dec 7, 2016)

Total B.S. tho.. I drove 13000 miles on my car and on the 1099 form they said only 4770 miles. Log your own miles, they are at least 3x what they are in reality


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

That's crazy. Why would they say it includes whether or not you are matched with a passenger. I guess I'll start logging miles and tolls.


----------



## vbouie (Feb 24, 2017)

Aris said:


> That's crazy. Why would they say it includes whether or not you are matched with a passenger. I guess I'll start logging miles and tolls.


Exactly!!


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

vbouie said:


> Exactly!!


Check this email I just got.



Aris said:


> Check this email I just got.





vbouie said:


> Exactly!!


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

its correct... For tax year 2016 Lyft says I drove 930 miles in driver mode... I looked at all my trips I completed and found that I only had around 202 miles in trips, so Its correct. Considering this year I didnt drive Lyft as much since I had a new Job and Uber was a lot busier and surged more! I also had both apps on the same time too so some of those miles are on uber and at least cover the dead miles. SO whenever I drive I make sure I have the Lyft app on. They now have a destination mode on Lyft so I can just put in a address where I want to go and may be opposite of where Im going on Uber but at least the miles count and if I get a trip going where I want to eventually go then awesome! It prevents those pings from like 25 mins away unless they are going where I want to go! That way I know the trip is worth it.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Do you not go offline in Lyft when you accept a ping on Uber? 

For now, there's no way I'll just rely on Lyft to track the miles I've driven. It's super easy (and free) to use Stride plus it's fun to look back and see exactly where I drove that day. 

Mileage deduction is a massive benefit that a driver does not want to miss out on. It is best practice to ensure every single mile is logged, even if it is tracked twice and one copy serves as a backup.


----------



## vbouie (Feb 24, 2017)

What he said.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> Do you not go offline in Lyft when you accept a ping on Uber?
> 
> For now, there's no way I'll just rely on Lyft to track the miles I've driven. It's super easy (and free) to use *Stride plus* it's fun to look back and see exactly where I drove that day.
> 
> Mileage deduction is a massive benefit that a driver does not want to miss out on. It is best practice to ensure every single mile is logged, even if it is tracked twice and one copy serves as a backup.


Is that an iPhone app? I can't seem to find it at the Android Play Store. If it is, does anyone have a suggestion for an Android app?


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Is that an iPhone app? I can't seem to find it at the Android Play Store. If it is, does anyone have a suggestion for an Android app?


Yes, I am using an iPhone. I found this though for Android. I'm assuming it's the same thing:
http://android-apk.net/app/stride-drive-free-mileage-and-expense-tax-tracker/1041591359/

The only catch with Stride Drive is I would suggest turning off Location Services (GPS) to the app when you are done using it so it doesn't drain your battery by continually using GPS in the background.

In other words, my workflow looks like this:
1) Launch the Stride Drive app when I get in the car to drive
2) Automatically prompts me to enable Location Services. I toggle it on in the settings.
3) Press play on Stride Drive and it starts recording your mileage and route. Let it run in the background.
4) Launch Lyft (or Uber), go online and drive.
5) When I pull back in my driveway, I open Stride Drive and press stop. It automatically saves the day's driving report.
6) Go to Settings and disable toggle off Locations Services for Stride Drive.

Stride Drive also lets you track your other deduction expenses such as car washes, phone accessories such as charges or phone mounts, oil changes, music subscription services, cell phone service, etc. Super easy and free!


----------



## Aris (Sep 24, 2014)

Then all said. I do not have to log my miles with Lyft. Lyft makes things a little easier than Uber


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

i log off Lyft when i get a ping on uber


----------

